# Upper Lip Perspiration



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2007)

help!now that it's summertime here, my upper lip sweats...and often. This is a problem not only cuz I think it's gross haha, but because It takes off all my makeup but JUST on my upper lip. Like someone took an eraser to it. It sucks! It's not horribly noticeable, but enough to bug me...I've considered using an anti perspirant on it, but was wondering if it would reflect flash? 

have any ideas?


----------



## macjunkieTURKEY (Jun 23, 2007)

i have the same problem too. help us!


----------



## triccc (Jun 23, 2007)

Mehron makes a product called Barrier spray that you can use under your makeup to prevent sweat from ruining your makeup or you can use it on top to set it.

Usually it's used for theatre stuff, but it can be used for this also.


----------



## rolocakes (Jun 24, 2007)

model in a bottle! it feels a little sticky at first, but goes away after it dries.


----------



## liquidstar (Jun 25, 2007)

It's funny that you mentioned using an antiperspirant because in the new issue of Self it says to do just that, a clear solid one. The person who said this said that she uses this under hot stage lights.


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 1, 2007)

Score! I've always wondered about that!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

omg im glad im not the only one! when i used to wear fake tan and put it on my face i wud sweat during the night and on the morning i would look at my fake tan and id have like a white mustache under my nose :| terrible! so i had to put piles of foundation on that part lol it happens to me all the time even in winter! mostly when i have makeup on and im walking fast or in the gym but its soo annoying i havnt rlly tried anything to get rid of it though i use an oil free moisturiser for oily skin and its worked great and now that i wear mineral foundation i dont get it at all


----------



## killbill23 (Sep 18, 2007)

you should try secure wipes for that. It helped me a looot!


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2007)

I have this problem too! It bothers me the most during the summer because I will end up with a burn mustache due to the sweat collecting on my upper lip &the sun hitting the reflection of the sweat & darkening the skin in that area faster than the rest of my face! I'm sure its also because I sweat off the sunscreen in that area. So thanks for the recommendations on something I can try to prevent this!


----------



## kaseyjo (Aug 28, 2014)

Well theres a few things you can look at ... try to drink less hot drinks and hot food before you do makeup ,, drink more cold water ..i know it sounds silly but its helps to stop you sweat as much ,, and the other is lack of vitamin b12 and magnesium which can make you sweat more so maybe check your vitamin intake each day ... just a few things for thought there


----------



## Philips Lumea (Aug 17, 2017)

i have the same problem too. help us! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*​*


----------

